# Hello guys and birds



## Benoit Berry (Jan 25, 2018)

I am 42, musician for 20 years, interested by the evolution of musical, cultural and artistic forms of expression in a "Darwinian" perspective, that means in their abilities to mute, self-replicate and colonizing human brains to survive.

I more particularly investigate the field of codes transmission and mind viruses contagion through hypnotic and suggestives communication process in the entertainment area. 

I can also be that simple nice guy who go for a motorbike ride with my friend(s), enjoying nothin but the good day. 

and I am not a bad musician. See the links in my personnal info.


----------



## fiestared (Jan 25, 2018)

Benoit Berry said:


> I am 42, musician for 20 years, interested by the evolution of musical, cultural and artistic forms of expression in a "Darwinian" perspective, that means in their abilities to mute, self-replicate and colonizing human brains to survive.
> 
> I more particularly investigate the field of codes transmission and mind viruses contagion through hypnotic and suggestives communication process in the entertainment area.
> 
> ...


Biarritz, ses vagues, son équipe de ruby, ses palaces, ses surfeuses... Welcome Benoit


----------



## Benoit Berry (Jan 25, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Biarritz, ses vagues, son équipe de ruby, ses palaces, ses surfeuses... Welcome Benoit


Mah oui,surtout la plage dErretegia.... merci pour le bienvenu et..pour l accueil.


----------



## Iskra (Jan 25, 2018)

Biarritz? Soo nice and just about 500km from my place. Been there many many times (and in Saint-Jean-de-Luz).
So bienvenu and ongi etorri


----------



## Benoit Berry (Jan 25, 2018)

ongi etorri! Haha yes thank you


----------

